# no wet nappy for 24 hours help!!!



## baileybram

Some advise would be great please. My 2 year old has been unwell since last sunday high temp,cough and cold etc... i took him to the doctors on thursday and he said he had ear and chest infection up until this point he had been having dirty and dry nappies. Ive been struggling to get him to eat and drink over the last few day but did get 20oz of milk and juice down him yesterday he is now not unwell in himself and at the moment is whizzing round the front room on his skuttlebug but i havent had a wet nappy in almost 24 hours ive had a dirty one this moring but again it was bone dry. I know that disposable nappies are really good at absorbing wee so sometimes its hard to tell if there is a little wee in there but if he had 20 oz of drink yesterday i should be getting a wet nappy shouldnt i??????


----------



## special_kala

I would give your doctor a call just incase your LO is getting dehydrated


----------



## Hayley83

yeah i would phone the doctor and try and get some more fluids down him :hugs:


----------



## channy3232

Definitely call! He could be dehydrated! Another thing too, you can use a cotton ball or a paper towel and press it down into the front of the diaper and see if it absorbs anything. Sometimes you can't see the pee but it's there.


----------



## Laura2919

I would definitely call hun


----------



## isil

hope he's ok :hugs:


----------



## missjess

I'd bring him to the ER. 24h is not normal, how was his fluid intake? Does he look lethargic?, greyish skin tone?, dry mouth?, cry with no tears? 

If he has one of the above he is dehydrated. You need to take him asap to see a doctor hun xxx


----------



## leeanne

I second the advice of the ladies above. Unfortunately, when they are in pain babies and toddlers just don't want to drink. Have you been giving him pain relief as well?

Hope he's ok hon!


----------



## Tsia

his body probably needed all the fluid you gave him Ring doc to be sure hes ok. x


----------



## baileybram

took him back to the doctors yesterday and he said that he wasnt concerned about no wee as he is certainly not dehydrated and looks really well he was surprised because when he checked him over he had a raging ear infection and chest infection and his throat was inflammed. He advised us to leave a nappy off and just put him in pants as he thinks he is probably doing really small wees and the nappy is just soaking it up. Thanks for the replies xx


----------

